# My designs



## Tipee78 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hrawk made up these pdfs for me.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice designs mate, thanks for sharing!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks. Those are interesting.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

hi has anyone got a pdf for ttf side shooter like a bent frame pm with a link thanks


----------



## J-dog77 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the arch!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Tipee78 said:


> Hrawk made up these pdfs for me.


Very nice slingshots design


----------



## Tipee78 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. i appreciate the comments


----------

